# Casement Windows



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

I am not sure what the standard is for casement windows. 

A current client has high end clad windows on his new house. I painted the pine casing only...obviously. 

But, when the windows crank out the inside, wooden edge is exposed and visible from outside. 

As primarily a repainter, I have always painted only the previously painted areas, so if the edges of a casement window were painted, I repainted them and hoped they would close afterward without rubbing the paint off. If they were unpainted...you guessed it.

My question is what is the appropriate method of treating the inside edges of casement and awning windows in new construction. What do you think?

As a footnote, the HO and I decided to put a Sikkens penetrating stain on the edges.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

It all depends on the type of job (customer) you are working for. If it's a custom built house, I assume they want it done right and I bid it to take it out of the opening and do all sides, edges etc. If in doubt ask the customer, or give them prices for painting only what is accesible in the opening and an option for removing and doing all areas.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Adam

We see alot of Marvin clad ultimates on new construction. On double hungs they dont recommend that you do the edges, as it can affect the sliding action. On awnings and casements it is standard procedure to pull them and treat all edges. Its actually important because those edges do see weather.


----------

